# The Woods Expedition Has Ended!



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2016)

Our 2016 Halloween Event, The Woods Expedition has now ended!  We hope you all enjoyed this year's event, which we tried to make different from previous events we've hosted here at The Bell Tree.  The boards are now open to everybody for viewing so you can see all of the tasks and stories if you weren't able to get to the end. These will remain open for a few days.

If you weren't able to figure out the riddle at the end, each code pointed to a board on the forum, a page number, a clue to a thread on the page, a post number, and the letter position in the post. These spelled our words: first _phantasm_, then _boneyard_.

Special thanks to all the staff who helped put this event together!

Event planning: Jeremy, Oblivia, Jake, Tom, Justin, Laudine, Peter, Tina, Murray
Edge of the Woods story: Tina
Campsite story: Tom
The Haunted Path story: Jake
The Swamp story: Peter
Forgotten Cemetery story: Jake
The Deep Woods and The Way Out story: Tina
The Deep Woods riddle: Oblivia
Collectible distribution: Jake, Laudine, Peter, Tina, Justin, Tom
Graphics- banners and map: Laudine
Hopefully you were all able to find a few candies in The Woods and make it out in one piece! Let us know what you thought of the event. Thanks for participating!


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> [*]The Deep Woods riddle: Oblivia



ILOVE YOU


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

I missed a lot of events since my joining, but I have a feeling that this one might be one of the best! The activities were super easy, and fun. At first. I guess you really needed to be able to blast through the first 5, so you could spend days completing the final task! That was so freaking hard, even after I knew how to solve it, I STILL COULDN'T SOLVE IT. You guys have some twisted minds, being able to create a riddle like that. Great job though! As difficult ans frustrating as it was, I'm glad that the last task was actually a challenge lol, and I love all pf the candies! Not only did you guys add 2 awesome new colors, but everyone is happy about the new candy backgrounds! The candies look awesome


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2016)

I wish we got to keep the tools we gained while traversing

tool items as collectibles make a lot of sense tbh, and gave a nice extra incentive to people that already had the first 4 candies to participate


still a fun even though, despite my lateness and that last section "riddle". thanks for all the work, as per usual


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 3, 2016)

Damn, I didn't figure out that the riddle was asking us to find letters...I got that the first initials stood for the forum boards but didn't get any further.

That was a great event, staff, outdid yourselves again! Thanks for the opportunity ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2016)

>solving the "riddle" required going outside of the (deep) woods

THAT IS NOT WHAT BEING HERE FOREVER MEANS

I DEMAND COMPENSATION FOR THIS LIE


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 3, 2016)

It was really fun! Felt rewarding to unlock each sections of the Woods, and the requirements didn't ask too much so I can rush it while in the middle of midterms. 

Hope you guys would consider doing this again for events outside of holidays when people would be busy with school/work : D


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 3, 2016)

Bless Oblivia
(And everyone else obvs)

Great event!


----------



## Kaiserin (Nov 3, 2016)

It was really fun to participate in it! too bad I died in the woods.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2016)

like seriously, I instantly dismissed the idea that pieces of the answer were hidden in other boards precisely *because* of the YOU'RE HERE FOREVER message. combined with the event basically being an elaborate roleplay of sorts with it's own story as opposed to the more usual events just being "here, do this"

if you're gonna do a roleplay thing, don't break that very roleplay. keep it consistent


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> like seriously, I instantly dismissed the idea that pieces of the answer were hidden in other boards precisely *because* of the YOU'RE HERE FOREVER message. combined with the event basically being an elaborate roleplay of sorts with it's own story as opposed to the more usual events just being "here, do this"
> 
> if you're gonna do a roleplay thing, don't break that very roleplay. keep it consistent



Why would something out of the thread entirely have to do with the puzzle though?
Chef please take this dish back there's too much salt.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 3, 2016)

well done, everybody!  thanks for the creative new event


----------



## Aniko (Nov 3, 2016)

That was very fun, thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2016)

nvll said:


> Why would something out of the thread entirely have to do with the puzzle though?
> Chef please take this dish back there's too much salt.



it's in the same board as the puzzle, and adds to the roleplay element

the puzzle and roleplay are both fine on their own, the issue is that they don't mesh with each other in their base goals. one is meant to give you a sense of being TRAPPED FOR A POSSIBLE ETERNITY while the other says GO FREE AND EXPLORE. 

it'd be like being locked in a single door no-windows-or-anything-similar room in a game, and needing to get the key to unlock the room to leave from another building. achieving the latter would be impossible given the situation unless you teleported or something, and if you did then what would even be the point of getting the key at that point? once you've teleported out of the room, you are effectively freed from the room, regardless of the method. it either kills the puzzle or kills the roleplay, regardless of the outcome


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

ha! do you know the death count for the deep woods?,  i better get busy ea-... AHEM i mean disposing of the bodies!


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> it's in the same board as the puzzle, and adds to the roleplay element
> 
> the puzzle and roleplay are both fine on their own, the issue is that they don't mesh with each other in their base goals. one is meant to give you a sense of being TRAPPED FOR A POSSIBLE ETERNITY while the other says GO FREE AND EXPLORE.
> 
> it'd be like being locked in a single door no-windows-or-anything-similar room in a game, and needing to get the key to unlock the room to leave from another building. achieving the latter would be impossible given the situation unless you teleported or something, and if you did then what would even be the point of getting the key at that point? once you've teleported out of the room, you are effectively freed from the room, regardless of the method. it either kills the puzzle or kills the roleplay, regardless of the outcome



Eh, I feel like having to go to my brightly lit, welcoming kitchen with "HOME" in big letters on the wall for the potion challenge already kind of broke the atmosphere anyways tbh ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you for this event! You know, being trapped in the Deep Woods for all eternity aside, it was rather fun! ❤

I totally treated the riddle as a Da Vinci Code of sorts. Pages of useless notes and calculations are staring back at me and laughing right now. Various base calculations, random formulas, pattern searching, roman numbers, binary codes... I even looked up the hylian alphabet and tried to use that as a cypher key for crying out loud! Good times. LOL


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 3, 2016)

My first Halloween event and one of my favourite events so far! Thank you!!!


----------



## Chrystina (Nov 3, 2016)

WatermelonPuff said:


> Thank you for this event! You know, being trapped in the Deep Woods for all eternity aside, it was rather fun! ❤
> 
> I totally treated the riddle as a Da Vinci Code of sorts. Pages of useless notes and calculations are staring back at me and laughing right now. Various base calculations, random formulas, pattern searching, roman numbers, binary codes... I even looked up the hylian alphabet and tried to use that as a cypher key for crying out loud! Good times. LOL



I did that cypher thing too oml. I even thought it was something to do with the forums last night (ACWW and IB/intro board gave it away) but I just couldn't make sense of the words following those. So I spent most of today using random generators for number/letter conversions and **** rip. 

Anyways thank you staff for throwing together this event! I've never been one to read flavor txt, but during my madness of trying to solve the riddle I went back and read it all (for clues or some **** idk) and wow. I loved it, all of it was really well written <3 the banners are beautiful. and the new collectibles, with the darker backgrounds ahhh I love them <3 thank you again for all the time and effort you guys put into this!


----------



## Capeet (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh god I feel so stupid not being able to solve the riddle. Well at least I'm not left rotting alone there in the Deep Woods! We have a whole group of people who didn't make it out. Let's just form our own little community and forever live on in the terrifying darkness...


Either way, the expedition was a lot of fun! I loved the format and the challenges were really cool as well. Thanks for the great job guys!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

ah i guess now that halloween is over i gotta get outta this avi/sig setup, i was kinda starting to like it


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you for this event! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

The Swamp reminds me of the Shrekopocalypse a few years back. Was expecting at least one Shrek reference!

Awesome work, though. I wish I could've participated, but I was just too busy.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------



## ElsaFrosti (Nov 3, 2016)

Will there be any way to obtain the (quite simply) AMAZING music that was attached to the event threads? I'd really like to have it (and I'm sure I'm not the only one  ).


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 3, 2016)

How close was I!!! Nooooooooo
It was the dungeon and peaceful dwelling which threw me off....
So annoyed with myself now


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 3, 2016)

Am I The Only Person Who Feels Like The Riddle Ruined All Of The Fun For Them?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 3, 2016)

Kaede Nova said:


> Am I The Only Person Who Feels Like The Riddle Ruined All Of The Fun For Them?



I feel kind of the same. Although I was so close to solving it and never even realised...wish there had been a clue


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2016)

Even though I'm doomed to rot in the woods forever I had a loop of of fun with this event. I love creative challenges so much! So glad I was able to get do many candies


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Nov 3, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I feel kind of the same. Although I was so close to solving it and never even realised...wish there had been a clue



I Mean For Me It Was The Fact That The Last Event Was A Riddle. I Cant Even Explain To You How Excited I Got When I Saw That The First Event Was Actually Something I Had A Chance In. Then Event After Event For It To Actually Be Activities Just Extended The Fun I Was Having. But Then For Me To Find That In The End. It Ruined The Fun And Kind If My Own Faith In The Events Being Fun And Fair For All. I Didn't Participate In The Easter Event Because I Can't Think In The Way Riddles "Direct" You To Think In. I Mean Its Nice To Know From The Beginning That You Didn't Have A Chance. Not Being Given A False Hope.


----------



## sizzi (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks to the staff for the lovely event! I especially loved the riddle but really all of it was fun 

It was a good size, not to small to seem unimportant but not to large to seem overwhelming with school at the same time. Thanks again and I'll be looking forward to the next event!


----------



## Crash (Nov 3, 2016)

ughhhh turns out i did know how to solve the riddle i just couldn't figure out the letters lmao, dammit. oh well, tyvm to the staff as always :')


----------



## Araie (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah, I never would've figured out that riddle; huge props to those that did. But besides that, thanks so much to the staff for the amazing Halloween event! Very different than other events, but still very fun all the same. So you thank you for that! Hopefully you can do something like this next year! Except maaaybe with less impossible riddles and more dark candy ;D


----------



## mintellect (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd normally be frustrated I didn't figure out the riddle and be all "zomfg that sO OBVIOUS" but not for this one.
I'm not even mad. My tiny mind would've never guessed that.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 3, 2016)

shoutout to the people that made up the stories
They were fun to read


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 3, 2016)

Shiemi said:


> shoutout to the people that made up the stories
> They were fun to read



Speaking of the stories--would you guys mind making them available to read somewhere once The Woods is gone/inaccessible?


----------



## thedragmeme (Nov 3, 2016)

How we're we supposed to go off of forum posts for the puzzle? Your always going to have that one person who posts and then messes it up


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2016)

The riddle was so clever Oblivia is my hero


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

This sucks cuz i guessed graveyard as my guess spam


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 3, 2016)

Can someone answer a question for me please?  One of the first things I thought of was page number but also realized settings of number of posts per page could vary from person to person. Mine is set at 40. Page number, post number etc were all considered.  Obviously I had no luck but would like to know if settings had anything to do with this riddle at all. Thank you.


----------



## Jint (Nov 3, 2016)

The event was pretty fun for me!! I loved the riddle www
Thanks for hosting this!
​


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> How we're we supposed to go off of forum posts for the puzzle? Your always going to have that one person who posts and then messes it up



This also crossed my mind! But that's why the mods chose fairly old threads, that very likely wouldn't be posted in again. 1. The mods prefer to keep old and dead threads the way they are and 2. The few people who were able to figure out that the threads are clues are likely polite enough to not ruin the thread placement for any other users by posting!

It's not impossible that someone could have disrupted things, but it didn't happen!


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 3, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Can someone answer a question for me please?  One of the first things I thought of was page number but also realized settings of number of posts per page could vary from person to person. Mine is set at 40. Page number, post number etc were all considered.  Obviously I had no luck but would like to know if settings had anything to do with this riddle at all. Thank you.



i think the personal settings control how many posts you see per page within a thread, but not how many threads you see per page on a board.


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> i think the personal settings control how many posts you see per page within a thread, but not how many threads you see per page on a board.



I agree with this. And even if you don't see the same number of posts per page in a thread, the post numbers do not change.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Nov 3, 2016)

I died


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 3, 2016)

This was another really fun event!  Part of me died from the riddle though but it just adds to the fun of it.
Thank you for hosting this!


----------



## hestu (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for another awesome event! I had a lot of fun making my way through the woods and solving the riddle (thanks oblivia!); I can't wait for whatever's next!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 3, 2016)

I thought it was cool that there were challenges similar to the fair to win candies. I just don't like that it seemed very rushed to complete them before they disappeared. I would have tried harder on some of the challenges if I knew they weren't just going to end so soon. I also hated the riddle. The riddle events are more impossible than the character mirrors. I never understand any of them. Thank goodness purple candy wasn't the last event. I still miss orange though.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd like to thank everyone that was involved in the planning and running of this event. Great job! All of the tasks were fun and I'm glad that I took part. I'm definitely looking forward to next Halloween's festivities, as well as all of the other events between now and then.


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I'd like to thank everyone that was involved in the planning and running of this event. Great job! All of the tasks were fun and I'm glad that I took part. I'm definitely looking forward to next Halloween's festivities, as well as all of the other events between now and then.



The horrors that may await us. 10 riddles instead of 1.


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2016)

i was sure that the riddle answer was something to do with legend of zelda lol


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

Sej said:


> i was sure that the riddle answer was something to do with legend of zelda lol



Nope! And if you mosey on over to the thread titled, "The end" in the woods, you can find the answers!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I'm gonna be on here all day waiting for the new flowers to release :x


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Nov 3, 2016)

Oblivia, I am envious of your mind. Amazing riddle 

It was a really fun event all in all! I barely made it to the end but even if i wouldn't have it was so much fun and would really love to see somethig like this play out next year.


Also to all those who I said " use logic" while figure out the riddle this is what i meant. PC meant Pokemon Center forum and so on once you got that, it was just figuring out which thread had the right word. I personally messed up alot even if i knew i was in the right forum lol


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 3, 2016)

The event was so fun, ty everyone involved ^^.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 3, 2016)

This was a lovely event, but how do i solve the riddle though, is there an explanation, or just the answer "boneyard".


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2016)

Sej said:


> i was sure that the riddle answer was something to do with legend of zelda lol



I'm thought so too because of the carrot clue (epona), the hylian advocate (link) and idk when it said brothers I thought of ingo lmao


----------



## mogyay (Nov 3, 2016)

thank u so much guys, loved this event!


----------



## N a t (Nov 3, 2016)

Shattered said:


> This was a lovely event, but how do i solve the riddle though, is there an explanation, or just the answer "boneyard".



I separated the riddle into columns once I caught on to something. The columns each had something in common. It went something like,


Board/Page Number/ Username/Post Number/ Letter

So, you'd figure out which board to go to based on the clue for it, then use the number given to find the page, then a clue as to which thread you had to find based on the username of the person who created it, then the post number in the thread, and then count out the letters in the post until you reach the number given.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The staff are gonna have a tough time topping something like this! Oblivia is a mad woman!


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> I'm thought so too because of the carrot clue (epona), the hylian advocate (link) and idk when it said brothers I thought of ingo lmao



yeah that's why i thought it too, oh well lol


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you so much staff for the hosting this event, it was such a treat participating! I think I speak for everyone here when I say we appreciate all the hard work you guys put into these things and keep it running smoothly! I know for a fact being the Woods Expedition Guide isn't easy, considering you have to check everyone's entries for all the sections and tell people problems like if their link isn't working or they didn't have a description, etc. A big thank you from my heart, thanks for everything guys! I hope to participate in future events and the halloween one for 2017. c: Just please make the orange candy anything but a riddle XD  
Can't wait to see what is in store for Christmas ^^


----------



## Bowie (Nov 3, 2016)

Bunnilla said:


> Thank you so much staff for the hosting this event, it was such a treat participating! I think I speak for everyone here when I say we appreciate all the hard work you guys put into these things and keep it running smoothly! I know for a fact being the Woods Expedition Guide isn't easy, considering you have to check everyone's entries for all the sections and tell people problems like if their link isn't working or they didn't have a description, etc. A big thank you from my heart, thanks for everything guys! I hope to participate in future events and the halloween one for 2017. c: Just please make the orange candy anything but a riddle XD
> Can't wait to see what is in store for Christmas ^^



This.

Sometimes I can't help but wonder how much effort the staff actually put into the forum, and then things like this happen and it's amazing. Thanks so much for continuing to make this such a special place to be for everyone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2016)

Didn't know it would end this quickly ;-; I thought that after the Edge of the Woods thing ends, then the next part of the expedition would start lol. I submitted my entry for the Edge of the Woods just yesterday, around midnight ET. I'm bummed that I didn't participate in the other events besides the first one, but hey, I still got a yellow candy! <3

Thank you for doing this awesome event!  Can't wait until the next one owo~


----------



## Taj (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for the Halloween event staff! All of the challenges were pretty fun and that riddle was challenging at least for me.

Also lol Thunder did absolutely nothing


----------



## Silversea (Nov 4, 2016)

Shoot, I didn't realize the 5 photos were actually mandatory to continue. Here I was wondering why there didn't seem to be anything besides the introduction posted. Should learn to read, huh.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 4, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Thanks for the Halloween event staff! All of the challenges were pretty fun and that riddle was challenging at least for me.
> 
> Also lol Thunder did absolutely nothing



Thunder was hanging out with the Bleacher Bums at Wrigley Field....


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Thanks for the Halloween event staff! All of the challenges were pretty fun and that riddle was challenging at least for me.
> 
> Also lol Thunder did absolutely nothing



dont i get a break from makin like 500 collectibles and 100 mirrors earlier this year smh



King Dad said:


> Thunder was hanging out with the Bleacher Bums at Wrigley Field....



I wish, I've only been to Petco, Minute Maid and wherever LAA plays.


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2016)

Thunder said:


> dont i get a break from makin like 500 collectibles and 100 mirrors earlier this year smh



Don't play the victim card, my collectibles were of high quality. you could've had a break if you wanted!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2016)

Jake said:


> Don't play the victim card, my collectibles were of high quality. you could've had a break if you wanted!



i did get a break tho, that's why i didn't do anything for halloween.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2016)

Had lots of fun with this event, I would love for more like it in the future, I usually suck so bad at riddles and stuff and always with the riddles like we have on the egghunt. X.X But this time I totally got it (minus a few letters) but close enough that I knew it was BONE_A_D, before the new puzzle had come out I had thought it was # word in the post and I had this nonsense so it was only after stepping away for a while I figured out it was letter, and then I came back to it being closed, was so sad cause I had all the pages open to the right threads and it would have taken me like 2 seconds. But I loved all the RL picture stuff, I always enjoy them and try to have fun with it, and spooky anything is my fave!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 5, 2016)

A big huge massive thank you to our staff for this event! I absolutely adored it!! So much fun!!!!


----------



## Koopa K (Nov 5, 2016)

Seriously, Oblivia?!? That riddle was what killed me. Not the ghosts or goblins, that was what killed me.


----------

